# Baby rabbits to a new mother



## TaylorBug (Apr 9, 2019)

I have a Californian doe that is just a year old, about a week ago was her birthday. She was bred to a young Calif. buck that I also own. Today was day 31 of her gestation and she definitely had a fur-lined nest this morning, although it was too dark and I was in a hurry to see if she had babies. I checked her nest this afternoon and she definitely has at least 6 big, healthy looking pink kits. 

I’m so excited as this is my first successful litter (so far, knock on wood) and I’ll keep you guys posted as we go. 

Also- are there any tips for newborns, new mothers, kits in general that I might like to know? That would be super helpful!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 9, 2019)

Check daily for any deceased kits and also for full bellies.  Free feed mama.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 9, 2019)

What @promiseacres said along with checking for little poo-balls on the babies bottoms, that can lead to an infection.
Make sure mama has lots of food and water, you can put a cap of apple cider vinegar in her water, I do that for my does...it perks them up! Oats are a good thing for new moms. about 1/4 cup of oats a day is what I do for mine, it helps with milk production. She'll gain weight with oats so don't keep her on them for too long. I usually give oats for the first week only.
Sometimes, especially with new moms their milk may not come in for 2 days or so, but keep an eye on the babies after that to make sure their bellies look like little frogs 
Keep the nest box dry and clean, check it daily to make sure mom is not peeing in it, if she does just change out the straw/hay and keep as much of the dry hair as possible. Wood shavings help with absorption too, I like to add that to nesting boxes.
Check for dead kits every day or twice a day if you can.
When the kits are about 10-12 days old, their eyes should be opening but sometimes they are 'glued' shut and you have to help pry them open gently. I use saline on a paper towel and gently wipe their eyes and then try to pry them.
Check them daily to make sure the eyes aren't shut again...if so then wipe and pry them. If after the eyes were open and happen to close shut again, i'll do saline drops in each eye for a few days to prevent infection.
When they're about 2 weeks old they should be walking around with mom, eating hay and trying to eat her food. I always give my babies oats and sometimes i'll take mom out for a few hours so they can get used to eating on their own. I don't know if they make a baby rabbit feed/smaller pellets for kits but I just mix oats and pellets.
If a baby gets diarrhea, I give them Vets Preferred Advanced Anti-Diarrhea. It's Kaolin and Pectin...dose I use is 2mls for a 3 week old rabbit. Adjust it accordingly, it's dosage is for dogs and cats but it's safe for rabbits. You can get in on Amazon in an 8oz bottle for around 12 dollars.
Hope this info helps!


----------



## TaylorBug (Apr 15, 2019)

Update: its been a week since my babies were born and I figured you guys needed to know how they were doing. There are definitely 6, and they have peach fuzz fur already. Their eyes should be opening within the next week. Theyre all big and healthy and Mama seems to be doing well also.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 15, 2019)

Way to go TaylorBug.....congratulations  on your kits


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 16, 2019)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## TaylorBug (Apr 22, 2019)

Another update yall! It has been 2 weeks since the babies were born and they’re all getting superrr bigg(for how young they are anyways lol). They all have their eyes open and have super duper soft fur, and their little paws and ears are turning light grey already.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 22, 2019)

Adorable!!


----------

